# Thread fin Rainbow vs CO2



## Lukmana91 (29 Aug 2015)

Has anyone kept Threadfin Rainbow with CO2 setup? 

If so, how do you pull it off?


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 Aug 2015)

Not exactly answering your question BUT:

I had a group of threadfins who were very happy in my 60L tank that was run without plants as a storage tank for my fish until the new tank was setup. When I moved the threadfins over they eventually died off, except for a single female who remains alive and well today, pretending to be a copper harlequin (I have a shoal). I noticed that the threadfins appeared to pump their gills (indicating CO2 is a bit high) before my other fish, so they may be more sensitive to CO2. I also found they ceased to display to each other, It seemed to me that they disliked the high flow I had in that tank.

A rather long answer but to summarise: 
I struggled to keep threadfins happy in a high tech/high CO2/ high flow tank although I know threadfins have been used succesfully in the scape Brighid Sleeps, although I cannot remember the name of the scaper.


----------



## Lukmana91 (30 Aug 2015)

Thanks Cross, 

So threadfins may not be the best fish to keep in a high tech tank, is there small fishes (planning to keep in a group of 50 or so) that would be suitable in a high tech tank with high light and high co2?

Cheers


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Aug 2015)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/brighid-sleeps.37083/

This is the scape I mentioned.

I wouldn't completely rule out threadfins based purely on what I said, however if you are after something for a 50 strong group you maybe able to find something that shoals a little better. The threadfins certainly need conpany of their own kind, however I wouldn't say they shoal as well as other fish. I am very happy with my trigonostigma espei, here is a pic from google:






I would recommend looking at scapes that you like for fish then research on the seriouslyfish database.


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Aug 2015)

Sorry some odd formatting there, can't remove the first image for some reason...


----------



## Lukmana91 (30 Aug 2015)

It seems that there is a lot of research yet to be done, 

Thanks for your advice Cross, 

Cheers,


----------

